# Trill or no trill?



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

In light of the recent Callas-Spani discussion mostly centered on trills or lack thereof, while rehearing the selection below I think I heard a perfect (or something close to perfect) trill between 06:20 and 06:31. The video is marked at the start point.

What do you say?


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I'd say it's a trill but the first instance is quite obscured while the second one is captured much better. Cheryl Studer has voice of impressive agility (for the amount of power and "meat" or "heft" I should say), obvious when you listen to her Semiramide or even Odabella/Gilda. Sounds like a natural trill to these ears.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Thank you for your input and insight. That’s what I think, too. She is given scant credit; that is, when not ignored.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

It's definitely a trill.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It sounds like a good trill, but it's hard to be sure. It's odd that Verdi doubles Violetta's trill with a trill in the orchestra. It's almost as if he didn't expect sopranos to be able to execute it, which is certainly true in some cases.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

It's difficult to hear due to the poor sound of the recording, but there is a trill there.

(By the way ALT, I'm a fellow Studer fan, so you aren't alone on this forum.)

N.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> It's difficult to hear due to the poor sound of the recording, but there is a trill there.
> 
> (By the way ALT, I'm a fellow Studer fan, so you aren't alone on this forum.)
> 
> N.


Studer fan here as well.


----------



## Parsifal98 (Apr 29, 2020)

Did Jussi Björling have a trill?


----------

